# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  ΑΕΝ eClass, εκπαιδευτική πλατφόρμα

## Cpt_Kostas

Το παρακάτω link ειναι μια πλατφορμα που χρησιμοποιούν οι ΑΕΝ Μακεδονιας και Ασπροπύργου. Όποιος καθηγητής επιθυμει δημιουργει ενα "ηλεκτρονικο τμημα" - eclass και απο εκει μπορει να ανεβαζει ασκησεις, εγγραφα, βαθμολογιες σπουδαστων κ.α. Επίσης προσφερει επικοινωνια μεταξυ σπουδαστη - καθηγητη ειτε μεσω email ειτε μεσω forum. Σε ορισμενα μαθηματα πρεπει να εισαι σπουδαστης για να αποκτησεις πληρη προσβαση, σε αλλα οχι. Μια πολυ καλη κινηση αν σκεφτει κανεις το χαμηλο επιπεδο των ΑΕΝ. Μακαρι να ειναι η αρχη και να δουμε και αλλες κινησεις.

Το link: http://maredu.gunet.gr/

----------

